# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Gonorroe - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Een SOA is een infectie die vooral tijdens het vrijen van persoon op persoon wordt overgedrgane. De meeste mensen gaan er uit schaamte pas laat mee naar de dokter, terwijl zo'n bezoek juist raadzaam is om comlicaties te voorkomen. De meeste SOA's zijn met medicijnen goed te behandelen. Gonorroe is een bacteriële infectie die ontsteking van de genitaliën en afscheiding veroorzaakt. Gonorroe kan zich voordoen bij seksueel actieve mensen van alle leeftijden.

*Gonorroe*
De bacterie Neisseria gonorrhoeae gonococcus), die gonorroe, ook wel druiper genoemd, veroorzaakt, kan worden overgedrgan door diverse vormen van seksueel contact. De infectie beperkt zich meestal tot de plek waar de bacteriën het lichaam binnenkomen, maar kan zich via de bloedbaan naar andere delen van get lichaam verspreiden, zoals de gewrichten. Een pasgeboren baby die in het geboortekanaal is geïnfecteerd, kan een ernstige oogontsteking krijgen die zonder behandeling blindheid kan veroorzaken.

Gonorroe komt tegenwoordig minder voor dan vroeger. dit komt deels doordat er veiliger wordt gevreeën. Gonorroe is nu de op twee na meest voorkomende SOA na een chlamydia-infectie en herpes genitalis.

*De symptomen*
Gonorroe bij de vrouw geeeft vaak geen klachten. Zijn die er wel, dan treden ze meestal een tot veertien dagen na de geslachtsgemeenschap bij een besmet persoon op. Bij mannen zijn de klachten duidelijker:

* afscheiding of pus uit de penis;
* pijn blij het plassen.


Vindt geen behandeling plaats, dan kunnen de symptomen na ongeveer twee weken verdwijnen, maar de persoon blijft besmettelijk. Ongeveer de helft van de besmette vrouwen krijgt wel klachten. Deze kunnen zijn:

* geelachtige of groene afscheiding of pus uit de vagina;
* pijn bij het plassen;
* pijn in de onderbuik en eventueel koorts en ernstig ziek zijn (PID);
* onregelmatige vaginaal bloedverlies.


Voor beide geslchten geldt dat als de gonorroe ten gevolge van anale seks is opgelopen, de anus en het rectum ontstoken kunnen raken. Als de infectie tijdens orale seks is overgedrgane, is een pijnlijke keel het eerste verschijnsel.

*Zijn er comlicaties?*
Bij mannen kan gonorroe leiden tot ontsteking van de teelballen en bijballen (de buisjes die het sperma uit de teelballen vervoeren), een ziekte die we epidodymo-orchitis noemen. Bij vrouwen kan de infectie zich vande vagina via de baarmoeder naar de eileiders verspreiden, en zo voor ontsteking in het kleine bekken zorgen. Blijft behandeling achterwege, dan kunnen er verklevingen ontstaan waardoor de vruchtbaarheid vermindert. Een enkele keer komen de gonokokken ook in de bloedbaan, met als gevolg koorts, huiduitslag en ontstoken gewrichten.
*
De behandeling*
Als u denkt dat u of uw partner gonorroe heeft, ga dan naar uw huisarts of naar een kliniek die gespecialiseerd is in SOA. U kunt hier anoniem onderzocht en behandeld worden. Om de diagnose te bevestigen wordt een kweek afgenomen. u zult waarschijnlijk ook op andere SOA worden getest, zoals een chlamydia-infectie. Gonorroe wordt met antibiotica behandeld en is meestal na 3 a 4 dagen over.

In de zeer zeldzame situatie dat de bacteriën zich door het hele lichaam hebben verspreid, is ziekenhuisopname voor een infuus met antibiotica noodzakelijk. Waarschuw al uw skespartners, ook voor hen is onderzoek noodzakelijk, ook als ze geen klachten hebben.

*Is het te voorkomen?*
Het risico om gonorroe op te lopen kunt u beperken door veilig te vrijen. Om te voorkomen dat de infectie zich verspreidt, is het van belang dat u geen onbeschermd seksueel contact hebt tot u en uw partner(s) de behandeling hebben afgerond.

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer info over Gonorroe

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

